# Avic help please



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi guys 

I've been in a reptile shop with my dad, and he said he can't see why I can't get one ( A big break though :mrgreen: )

So I'm doing a load of research on then ATM and was just wondering If any of these caresheets are any good ?

Pink-Toe Tarantula (Avicularia avicularia) Care Sheet
Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia avicularia)
Pinktoe Tarantula Care Sheet

Can anyone hazard a guess to it's sientific name









(Image from google)


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this going to be your first T?

If so i'm on the same boat, I want to build up a small collection of T's with my first being an Avicularia versicolor.
I done some google searching and went through the care sheet section in this forum and a few others. On one that I read a member suggested a few books to get some really good information from, one of them being "The tarqantula keeper's guide". I found a copy of it on Amazon for £11.14 inc P&P heres the link

Tarantula Keeper's Guide: Amazon.co.uk: Stanley A. Schultz, Marguerite J. Schultz: Books

I'm still working my way through it but there is some really good info in it. You can sit and read it all the way to the end or you can read it by jumping to sections within the book. For example it asks if you know the size of you T, sling (1.5" or less) or bigger. Then depending on your answer which section of the book to read next in order to get your required info quicker.

Just had a quick scan ahead and theres a care section on arboreal sp. with avic's mentioned.

hope this helps! Could make a post with what the book says to help you out but think that would be a breach of copyrights :devil:. Although it would make one damn good care sheet :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Jiminy said:


> Is this going to be your first T?
> 
> If so i'm on the same boat, I want to build up a small collection of T's with my first being an Avicularia versicolor.
> I done some google searching and went through the care sheet section in this forum and a few others. On one that I read a member suggested a few books to get some really good information from, one of them being "The tarqantula keeper's guide". I found a copy of it on Amazon for £11.14 inc P&P heres the link
> ...


Yeah this will be My first T mate ( if my dad doesn't change his mind again lol )

and I've got that Book, But wasn't interested in arboreals really so didn't bother reading that pat but I will have a little read and see what info I can come up with : victory:

Thanks for the help mate 
Tyler,


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Those care sheets dont seem to provide you with the most important information. Ventilation, ventilation, ventilation.
This is the best care sheet I could find. The Spider Diaries - Avicularia versicolor Care Sheet
Its for a versi but the care is the same.

Juvenile-adult Avic's are very easy to keep, provided you can maintian the fairly high humidity and good ventilation combination. Slings on the otherhand tend to die for no apparent reason, I have lost about 40% of all the avic slings I have had (I think Iv had about 15 ish)
I think an avic for a first spider is a great choice, much more fun than a rosea or a smithi. They can move a bit fast, and jump when they want to, but mine rarely do. They are also very docile, and they never threat or bite (I say never but there are bound to be a couple of exceptions to the rule).

No idea on the photo mate it could be one of several species.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Those care sheets dont seem to provide you with the most important information. Ventilation, ventilation, ventilation.
> This is the best care sheet I could find. The Spider Diaries - Avicularia versicolor Care Sheet
> Its for a versi but the care is the same.
> 
> ...


thanks for the caresheet mate 

I'm never sure wether to trust the ones I find on google :lol2:

and Yeah I really like the pokies aswell but I think I need to learn alot more before I get into things like that,


If I was to get a approprite sized jar and cut hole out of the sides and glue wire gause over the holes will this provide adequate ventilation

I'm also Debating on maybe getting a, Genic but I'm not sure 
as this Is my first T, I don't want to be bored to death by a rosea :lol2:
I'm looking for something thats on display alot, I know the avic will web up it's enclosure but It will be interesting to watch the web structure develop

I also want something that Is going to feed well ( not just to watch ) but so I don't have something that might eat once or twice every couple of months,


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Biggys said:


> thanks for the caresheet mate
> 
> I'm never sure wether to trust the ones I find on google :lol2:
> 
> ...


I like your thinking. Pet rocks are boring.
Genic's are cool, but they are flicky as hell, well mine are anyway. Thats the good thing about avic's, no urticating hairs.
If a pokie is what you want, then an avic is the best way to start, some might disagree, on the grounds of the humidity/ventilation thing, but I had an avic for my 1st, and have still got her 3 years later.
After you have gotten used to the avic, molting, feeding, humidity, and its speed when rehousing (which really isnt that fast tbh, but its faster than a brick, lol), you will be able to get yourself a faster arboreal like a psalmopeus or someting to the like. Then you will be ready for a regalis.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I forgot to mention the enclosure. I keep all mine, accept my big versi in those large plastic cereal containers like this 5 Litre Plastic Cereal Container: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
You will need a large one for an adult, but any tall platic tub with a secure lid would do, with lots of holes drilled in the lid and two or three rows of holes round the side. put a 3" layer of damp coir and moss mix in the bottom, add a water bowl, cork bark and a few silk plants and your done :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I like your thinking. Pet rocks are boring.
> Genic's are cool, but they are flicky as hell, well mine are anyway. Thats the good thing about avic's, no urticating hairs.
> If a pokie is what you want, then an avic is the best way to start, some might disagree, on the grounds of the humidity/ventilation thing, but I had an avic for my 1st, and have still got her 3 years later.
> After you have gotten used to the avic, molting, feeding, humidity, and its speed when rehousing (which really isnt that fast tbh, but its faster than a brick, lol), you will be able to get yourself a faster arboreal like a psalmopeus or someting to the like. Then you will be ready for a regalis.


I think an Avic is the way forward then mate 

does this sound ok ?

gallon jar 
2 mesh vents ( tennis ball sized )
coir 
diagonal cork
fake plant 
water bowl ( for humidity )

Also what do you think about the GBB's ?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I forgot to mention the enclosure. I keep all mine, accept my big versi in those large plastic cereal containers like this 5 Litre Plastic Cereal Container: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> You will need a large one for an adult, but any tall platic tub with a secure lid would do, with lots of holes drilled in the lid and two or three rows of holes round the side. put a 3" layer of damp coir and moss mix in the bottom, add a water bowl, cork bark and a few silk plants and your done :2thumb:


Sorry missed the one :blush:

How much more has a 3" one got to grow ?

and those containers are as cheap as chips in my local hardware store :no1:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Sorry missed the one :blush:
> 
> How much more has a 3" one got to grow ?
> 
> and those containers are as cheap as chips in my local hardware store :no1:


It really depends on what species it is. I have a mature male sp guyana who is about 3.5", and my versi is just over 5" and still growing. So about 4.5-5" for a female is about average for an sp "guyana" (avic avic), but some species can push for 7-8". 

Those containers are amazing, they dont look too bad, they are perfect for small arboreals, and you can get them for £1 if you look hard enough.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> It really depends on what species it is. I have a mature male sp guyana who is about 3.5", and my versi is just over 5" and still growing. So about 4.5-5" for a female is about average for an sp "guyana" (avic avic), but some species can push for 7-8".
> 
> Those containers are amazing, they dont look too bad, they are perfect for small arboreals, and you can get them for £1 if you look hard enough.


They have a Brown Avic and this black one.

but no spesific I.D so I'm not to sure on which one to get :hmm:

and They are 2 quid in the hard ware shop, I only need one so It's not to expensive


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

As we're talking about Avicularia versicolors I have a question. I got one the other day and it's in a glass tank with a mesh bit at the top half on one side. Is that enough ventilation or should I take the glass lid off and put mesh there as well? 

Thought I'd ask here rather than making a separate topic. :blush:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Biggys said:


> They have a Brown Avic and this black one.
> 
> but no spesific I.D so I'm not to sure on which one to get :hmm:
> 
> and They are 2 quid in the hard ware shop, I only need one so It's not to expensive


The brown one could be an avicularia laeta, these are one of only a few avic's that are defencive, and will bite if provoked. Probably better to go for the black one, but its totally up to you. Me being mental I prefer laeta's lol. 



vivalabam said:


> As we're talking about Avicularia versicolors I have a question. I got one the other day and it's in a glass tank with a mesh bit at the top half on one side. Is that enough ventilation or should I take the glass lid off and put mesh there as well?
> 
> Thought I'd ask here rather than making a separate topic. :blush:


How does it hold the humidity? If it dries out in 3 days or so, I would leave it as it is, but if its still fairly wet it needs more.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

No it dries up within a day, I have to mist daily... The sub remains damp but the sides all dry up within the day.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> The brown one could be an avicularia laeta, these are one of only a few avic's that are defencive, and will bite if provoked. Probably better to go for the black one, but its totally up to you. Me being mental I prefer laeta's lol.


Well according to my dad I'm not getting either now :|

But It's all good in a week he doesn't have the choice 

I'm going to be 16 

old enough to purchase an animal without consent of perants 
and deem "sensible" enought to own an animal 

so he doesn't have a say in the matter

but I'm thinking about getting the black one as the Laeta was really drab and boring looking ( no offence )


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Well according to my dad I'm not getting either now :|


wow changed his mind that quick!? :banghead:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Jiminy said:


> wow changed his mind that quick!? :banghead:


Yup


This has been what I've had to put up with for the last year:whip:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Well according to my dad I'm not getting either now :|
> 
> But It's all good in a week he doesn't have the choice
> 
> ...


not while you live at home you can't, whether you're 16 or 60, you have to do as your dad says while you live in his house. btw, why the about-face over letting you have one?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> not while you live at home you can't, whether you're 16 or 60, you have to do as your dad says while you live in his house. btw, *why the about-face over letting you have one*?


Sorry I don't understand :blush:

and yeah I just thought of the whole thing It's still up to him really 

It's just really frigging annoying 

He done the same thing the other month and I had to cancel my order.


----------



## ste_vo_ (May 5, 2011)

Ah just buy it! 

I had the same problem years ago, my mum wouldnt let me have any (i was 17 at the time)

So i just ordered it, as once its in ur house, theres not much they can do! Once they see theres no noise or mess, ul be fine.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I know everyone keeps saying its his house etc but come on, one day you can have it, the next you cant? I know exactly what I'd be telling him. sounds like stepdad is playing games. just have it out with him in a constructive way. At the end of the day he made the choice to let you have it, don't be a shrinking violet, stand up to him, say your piece, good practice for the real world as well. Good luck with it mate


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

If you buy the tall round plastic tubs to put your avic slings in, a way to provide plenty of ventilation without having them walking on your ceiling is, 

Make holes in the lid with a soldering iron, then make holes in the sides all the way round, a good few rows. Nice holes - big enough for the sling to escape. Then you get a pair of your Mums tights and cut a complete section so you have a tube, and then just slide it round the outside of the tub. For the top, just cut a big square, then before you screw the lid on just stretch it over the top and then screw the lid on.














































When the slings get bigger, you can discard the tights. These are cheap Asda tubs.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I have some of those but thought they might be a bit big for my versi. What size is that sling? Mine is around 2cm at min.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes mine are about that, they are probably from the same batch. I've found them better with a bit of space, its easier for ventiation, doesn't dry out so quickly when you want it dampish but don't want to keep spraying. Mold is a definite no no for versi's. They are pretty capable of catching their crickets in the space too. I give them a few silk leaves and a bit of drain pipe tube to web against or in and they seem pretty happy.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

:lol2: Old thread, he has like 10 now.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ste_vo_ said:


> Ah just buy it!
> 
> I had the same problem years ago, my mum wouldnt let me have any (i was 17 at the time)
> 
> So i just ordered it, as once its in ur house, theres not much they can do! Once they see theres no noise or mess, ul be fine.


This was an old thread of mine, I now have 50+ spiders :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Old thread, he has like 10 now.


10 tarantulas, and loads of trues :blush:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> 10 tarantulas, and loads of trues :blush:


Yeah I was talking about the Ts.  You always had some trues didn't you? Like garden spiders and such.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I was talking about the Ts.  You always had some trues didn't you? Like garden spiders and such.


Ahh I get you now :lol:

Yeah love the little buggers, such awesome little things, will out web a GBB anyday of the week 




Also not 10, 11 now, got 2 little slings yesterday, picking the other up next week


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Ha, didn't even see the date on the thread, proper thread necromancy! I replied co someone was saying their stepdad was being a pain the other day and assumed it was you, apparently not!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Ha, didn't even see the date on the thread, proper thread necromancy! I replied co someone was saying their stepdad was being a pain the other day and assumed it was you, apparently not!


No :lol2:


Was my sister being a pain


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Was my sister being a pain


sisters can definitely be that, as can nieces spawned from aforementioned pain in the erse sister....... :bash:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kris74 said:


> sisters can definitely be that, as can nieces spawned from aforementioned pain in the erse sister....... :bash:


:lol2::lol2:


----------

